# 50 gal tang tank



## kbrown58 (Mar 2, 2017)

Working on setting up/ repurposing a 50 gallon tank to try keeping some tanganyika cichlids. I have a fair amount of experience with Malawi mbunas but wanted to try something else. Deminsions of the tank should be about 36L 18W and 21H. Was looking into some combination of a she'll dwellers, a rock dweller and maybe some cyps (they're so different from other types of cichlids I have to try them). I'm especially interested in lamprologus Gracilis or lamprologus lelupi for a rock dweller and possibly multies for a she'll dwellers. Any thoughts or recommendations for how anyone else would stock the tank?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

For a 36" tank usually 2 species is ideal with a shellies and a small, peaceful rockdweller like Julidochromis Gombe.

You could also do a species tank with the gracilis.

I'd skip the cyps unless you have a 48" tank or longer. Leleupi as well.

Or maybe paracyps and shellies.


----------



## kbrown58 (Mar 2, 2017)

That's a tough choice. I really like the Gracilis, but the Paracyps are really cool too. And I think multies are fun to watch


----------



## sir_keith (Oct 30, 2018)

DJRansome said:


> For a 36" tank usually 2 species is ideal with a shellies and a small, peaceful rockdweller like Julidochromis Gombe.
> 
> You could also do a species tank with the gracilis.
> 
> ...


Totally agree. :thumb:


----------

